# "Right to Carry" reciprocy vote



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

U.S. Senate To Vote On National Right-To-Carry
Reciprocity Amendment Early This Week


Contact Your U.S. Senators TODAY And Urge Them To Support Your Right To Self-Defense by voting YES on the Thune-Vitter Amendment!


July 21, 2009

The U.S. Senate is now considering the National Defense Authorization Act (S. 1390). As a part of the consideration of that legislation, Senators John Thune (R-SD) and David Vitter (R-LA) will offer an amendment this week to provide for interstate recognition of Right-to-Carry permits. There is a very high likelihood of a Senate floor vote on this important and timely pro-gun reform between now and Wednesday. 

Now is the time for Congress to recognize that the right to self-defense does not end at state lines. Under the Thune-Vitter amendment, an individual who has met the requirements for a carry permit, or who is otherwise allowed by his home state's state law to carry a firearm, would be authorized to carry a firearm for protection in any other state that issues such permits, subject to the laws of the state in which the firearm is carried. 

Contrary to "states' rights" claims from opponents who usually favor sweeping federal gun control, the amendment is a legitimate exercise of Congress's constitutional power to protect the fundamental rights of citizens (including the right to keep and bear arms and the right of personal mobility). States would still have the authority to regulate the time, place and manner in which handguns are carried. 

Expanding Right-to-Carry will enhance public safety, and certainly poses no threat to the public. Criminals are deterred from attempting crimes when they know or suspect that their prospective victims are armed. A study for the Department of Justice found that 40 percent of felons had not committed crimes because they feared the prospective victims were armed. The Thune-Vitter amendment recognizes that competent, responsible, law-abiding Americans still deserve our trust and confidence when they cross state lines. Passing interstate Right-to-Carry legislation will help further reduce crime by deterring criminals, and -- most important of all -- will protect the right of honest Americans to protect themselves if deterrence fails. 

The Thune-Vitter Amendment represents a giant step forward in the protection of the basic right to self-defense. Its passage will recognize that the rights of law-abiding Right-to-Carry permit holders should be respected, even when they travel outside their home state. 

Gun control groups, including New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg's "Mayors Against Illegal Guns" are running ads trying to scare your lawmakers and the American people into opposing this crucial Right-to-Carry reform. It is critical that your U.S. Senators hear from you immediately.

Please be sure to contact both of your U.S. Senators today, and urge them to cosponsor and support the Thune-Vitter interstate right to carry recipocity amendment. E-mail and call them immediately! 
To find contact information for your U.S. Senators, please call (202) 224-3121.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> U.S. Senate To Vote On National Right-To-Carry
> Reciprocity Amendment Early This Week
> 
> 
> ...


 Thxs. man, I didn't know this. I'll be giving them a ring.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep emailed mine today.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

this failed 
needed 60 votes only got 58


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

****it. I knew I should have called the rest of our sen's.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I dropped the emails, but we came up short.


I swear I'm starting to think that we're under a communist goverment and this is just the beginning.


If you disarm the population the gov. will rule it all. JMO.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they will never disarm me......................... :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

msnbc.com Video Player

interview w/ Wayne LaPeiere (pres. NRA)


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Just sayin'


----------

